# Alternative to Long Tail Cast-On



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

If you are tired of trying to judge how much yarn you need for a long tail cast-on, check out this video.






It's easy to learn and zero yarn wasted. Think I just found my new favorite cast-on!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Known as the Knit Cast On.
Because you are actually knitting each stitch then transferring that stitch to the left needle.
This is my favorite way to cast on.
Though I do use other ways as well.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

I also like the cable cast on which is very similar.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Huh!I am going to have to go home & try that out.. I cast on a weird way where I hold the needle between my knees.Quick question though, what do you do with the little piece sticking out?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

TexCat said:


> I also like the cable cast on which is very similar.


So do I, discovered it by chance and prefer it to the longtail method.
"the little piece sticking out" ? I assume you mean the beginning of the yarn? I just weave it in, up the side as work progresses.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

This is my favorite cast on.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

I think I'm growing quite fond of the provisional cast on, especially for making a turned hem on sweaters, etc. It looks so professional and clean.

I'm also trying to design a knitted hat that needs a circular top and I'm thinking of using the provisional cast on to make one half the circle and then the other. I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link,


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Same as the knitted cast on.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks, this looks doable - I could never quite understand long tail. I also like the crochet cast on with its chain edge.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting! I really needed this one!


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks. that was great. Never tried it that way before.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Known as the Knit Cast On.
> Because you are actually knitting each stitch then transferring that stitch to the left needle.
> This is my favorite way to cast on.
> Though I do use other ways as well.


The knit CO and the cable CO are VERY similar, but differ in their elasticity...and are two of my favorites!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

This is the cast on I use almost exclusively. This is the one my mother taught me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I do all kinds of cast ons, but this is the first cast on I learned and I think it is the easiest to teach because you are knitting the stitches onto your needle. 

However, I have never seen anyone "tie the yarn onto the needle" as she has done. I prefer a slip knot as it is neater. Difference wouldn't amount to anything at all... I just think a slip knot is more "professional"? LOL


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Known as the Knit Cast On.
> ...


My best 2 also.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

KnitterNatalie said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Known as the Knit Cast On.
> ...


That is exactly what I would have said. I was teaching a woman to knit again after some 30 or so years and I saw her again around Thanksgiving and she was doing baby hats with the cable cast on. Since I also knit baby hats I knitted one with the cable cast on to show here that there was not enough stretch. She then went back to the knitted cast on.

If you prefer the longtail cast on you can use the other end of the yarn and then cut it when you have your stitches on the needle. But, I prefer the knitted cast on.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

It is OK, but I would leave a long tail when you first put it on the needle so you will have it to sew up the side or sleeve of whatever you are making when you are finished.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I use this often and really like the edge it makes. I use it on socks a lot.

Thanks for the tutorial

Vickey S.


KateWood said:


> This is my favorite cast on.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

is there enough stretch for socks with this cast on?


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like something I need to try. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for this link. It's just the kind of cast on I need for some things.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

KateWood said:


> This is my favorite cast on.


mine also, especially if the pattern has many stitiches.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

This is the way I was taught to cast on when I was very small.
I'm so glad to see some can see value in it. Thank you.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for this vidio site! Great


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for this video site! Great


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Judy has some of the best tutorial videos.


----------

